# Coloring? Also, updated pics.



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

I was wondering about her coloring. I've only owned a few pigeons and i'm not that educated on colors. 
These were taken 30 minutes ago~

Peepers/Peepeep (4 months)

Her entire back up until her chest is pure white.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Kleiber,
She is what we call a dark checker. Beautiful and healthy pigeon you have there.
Logangrmnr


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She's a dark blue check (blue t-pattern, or blue velvet, whichever you want to call her). Pigeons either have white rumps (like their ancestors) or colored rumps. In her case, it is white, and more than likely just a wide band, rather than being considered pied.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Aww, she is adorable! 

(I know this is no help whatsoever - as Becky is correct and I'd just be repeating what she said -, just thought you should know that I think she's gorgeous.  )


----------



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

Thank you! Haha, she was helping me today plant around 40 black tulips all over the front of my yard. By helping I mean sitting on my head and pecking at the bulbs.


----------

